# What to feed froglets/baby frogs?



## IndiaHawker (May 31, 2016)

I think they're just common garden frogs, I've raised them from tadpoles but some have now transformed into teeny frogs and lost their tails. Planning on releasing them when they're a bit bigger but for now I'm reading they are carnivorous. I also read that they won't go for food unless it's moving, is that true? Going to buy them some live food but what type should I get? And do I have to feed the live food - and what do I feed it? Also will they eat already dead food eg thawed frozen bloodworms?

Help really appreciated, please and thanks!


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 31, 2016)

Oh and also - been feeding them on fish flake food and there's plenty of algae I put in there for them


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I had a mate raise some wild frogs same as your doing. He fed the froglets with fruit flies.


Mike


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

I have just started feeding my FBT tadpoles some Repashey meat pie. Follow the instructions on the tub, worse bit is bringing it to the boil in the microwave only 20 seconds, Wow! it pongs when cooled roll it into balls and drop it in their water, they love It


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

India,Mike's got you off to a flier yes they do need live moving food you could add baby spiders...look for nests of the common garden spider aphids springtails tiny woodlice like dwarf white 
Mate release them where you got them,if at all possible as we do have some Quite nasty diseases here now sadly which one wouldn't want to spread

good luck

Stu


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

Hi
They need a lot of live food, with good supplements, if they are to do well. I have found them harder to raise than some more exotic species. To be honest unless you are confident about giving them what they need I think Stu's advice to let them go near where they came from is the best course of action. You have got them off to a good start and can feel good about their chances, and you can raise some more next year.
Mark


----------

